# Harware optimal nutzen?



## WyonKia (20. Juni 2005)

*Hardware optimal nutzen?*

Hallöchen zusammen   .

Also,ich möchte meinen Rechner etwas aufstocken und bin nicht so der "Fachmann":

Meine Hardware : 
Mainboard -> ASUS P4P800 Deluxe mit aktuellstem BIOS (Ver. 1019.005)
RAM -> 4x512MB CORSAIR TwinMOS PC3200 2,5 CLK
CPU -> 3,2 Intel P4 Prescott
Grafikkarte -> ATI Radeon 9600 Pro 256 MB RAM AGP
Netzteil -> Enermax 600 Watt
Nec DVD-Brenner (etwas älter)
ASUS DVD-ROM
Floppy
2xS-ATA 150 SAMSUNG 80GB
4xATA 133 SAMSUNG 80GB
2xATA 100 SAMSUNG 80GB

Soviel zur Hardware.

Betriebssystem Win-XP SB SP1+2 sollte es sein.

Meine Fragen:
1. Auf welchen Controller/Platten sollte ich das Betriebssystem aufsetzen?
2. Macht ein RAID-System für die heimische Workstation Sinn? Der Onboard RAID-Controller kann 0+1 (VIA VT6410 IDE RAID) oder Intel ICH5 - RAID 0 only - über die S-ATA 150 Festplatten?
3. Gibt es bei S-ATA 150 Platten nicht mehr die Kombination Master ore Slave - auf den Platten gibt es keine Jumper-Settings!?
4. Was ist wenn eine Platte im RAID 0 kaput geht?
5. Woran erkenne ich, ob meine Hardware ACPI-konform ist? (Außer Sandra sagt mir das)

Und zu guter letzt:
Kann ich U-DMA133-er Platten problemlos an einem U-DMA100 Controler betreiben oder hängt sich das System dann auch schon mal gerne auf?
Worin liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen U-DMA und DMA?


Herzlichen Dank

wyonkia


----------



## McVader83 (20. Juni 2005)

*Re: Hardware optimal nutzen?*



> 1. Auf welchen Controller/Platten sollte ich das Betriebssystem aufsetzen?


Ich würde das System auf der schnellsten Platte aufsetzen. Das wird vermutlich eine der SATA Platten sein



> 2. Macht ein RAID-System für die heimische Workstation Sinn? Der Onboard RAID-Controller kann 0+1 (VIA VT6410 IDE RAID) oder Intel ICH5 - RAID 0 only - über die S-ATA 150 Festplatten?


Raid0= Striping, also erhöhung der Geschwindigkeit, bei Verlust von  Sicherheit
Raid1=Mirroring, also Spiegelung von 2 Platten um die Sicherheit zu erhöhen, kein Verlust von Geschwindigkeit, aber von Kapazität.

Ob du das brauchst, musst du selber wissen. Ich denke eher nicht.



> 3. Gibt es bei S-ATA 150 Platten nicht mehr die Kombination Master ore Slave - auf den Platten gibt es keine Jumper-Settings!?


Richtig. Master/Slave regelt sich quasi von allein 



> 4. Was ist wenn eine Platte im RAID 0 kaput geht?


Alle Daten im RAID unbrauchbar. Also total Schaden.



> 5. Woran erkenne ich, ob meine Hardware ACPI-konform ist? (Außer Sandra sagt mir das)


Ich glaube das ist sie. Woran du es erkennst: Entweder du weißt es, oder du weißt es nicht. Du kannst ja auf der Herstellerseite nachgucken. Ich bin nur der Meinung zu wissen, das ASUS Mainboards immer ACPI Konform sind. Die Graka ist es IMHO auch, und der Rest ist glaube ich uninteressant. Ich weiß nur nicht genau wie das mit den Platten ist.



> Und zu guter letzt:
> Kann ich U-DMA133-er Platten problemlos an einem U-DMA100 Controler betreiben oder hängt sich das System dann auch schon mal gerne auf?


Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, sollte aber relativ Problemlos sein.



> Worin liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen U-DMA und DMA?


U-DMA ist besser 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Memory_Access
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra-DMA


----------



## WyonKia (1. Juli 2005)

*Re: Hardware optimal nutzen?*

sorry, war in urlaub ;-)

danke dir für die infos

c,ya


----------

